
Kali Linux Running on Windows 10 Subsystem for Linux - adityakr082
https://www.kali.org/tutorials/kali-on-the-windows-subsystem-for-linux/
======
anonlinux
Gostei, mas nesse omento para mim não é necessário, eu uso Linux hehehe

